# Bowling ball on lathe



## paplou (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried to turn a bowling ball on a lathe and how did it work out. would like to make a thin wall bowl for a trophy. can it be done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd like to see that!!!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait- you want to MAKE a bowling ball? Or use one to turn? What the heck is a bowling ball made of anyway? The kind of material used is very important. Are they made in layers? oh gawd, I am such a bowling dummy.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

LJ Capn Eddie has a great video on turning a hollow sphere.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bowling balls have core material that you may not want to machine into.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Bowling_ball_core.svg


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's part 2.


----------



## pappie (Apr 20, 2015)

Paplou I have turned several bowling balls into bowls they are quite nice and fun to do you have to go slow and keep your tools sharp I think you should give it a try


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That sounds real Red Green. You got to make a YouTube for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I know this short thread is now 4yr old, BUT I found a need to turn such a ball/ornament for a Xmas tree restoration. I never tire of Cap'n Eddie!

Great links, and still working!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Izzy made one on a table saw.




sorry, not a lathe. But dang if this aint neat.


----------

